# CSR Ruins ny 622 Joy!



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, after being givn the runaround of "The 622 is always shipped to you ---- The 622 is awlays brought by the installer", I finally got my 622 delivered via UPS today. As they instructed, I called Dish to see about getting my 2/28 install date moved up. After being asked to "hold a moment" seven times, the CSR came back and tiold me that she had accidentally cancelled my work order. She wanted to transfer me to someone who could remedy the situation, but ended up getting me back to the main menu. I had to be requalified, and was then given an install date of 3/30!!!!! I asked for a supervisor, and told him to cancel my service completely. He said if I called back in the morning, I would get my 2/28 date back, if not an earlier date. Guess we'll see.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well that sucks. But didnt you say in a diff thread that you already had the Dish1000 and whatever other hardware you needed anyway?

Wasnt just activating the thing an option.. especially when you threatened to just cancel?

Or do you actually need an installer for one reason or another?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, I should have everything I need. Tomorrow I'll pick up an HDMI cable and give it a shot. (Using DVI to HDMI for my 921). Of course, the installer was supposed to bring out the regular reciever for the third bedroom, but that's no big deal at this point.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Find a local retailer by putting in your zip on their site. Call them and I bet they will be able to get it in within a couple days. Dish did this to me and the install company had no record of me. A local retailer only took 3 days to install a 622. I took my 622 that Dish sent back to UPS and refused delivery.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Virus, do you mean put my zip into dish Network's site to find a local retailer?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah that is what he meant


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

My local dealer answered all of my E* questions. After 7 calls directly to E* I was still scratching my head.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, after two telephone calls, I still can't get my install date back.
First CSR basically called me a liar when i told her I had my 622. She said, those aren't even available until April. 
SEcond call, I spoke to a supervisor who told me that they had no available installs until 3/30.
I asked her to transfer me to cancellations. She offered me a free month of service if I'd keep my order. 
I said OK, but I bet I'll never see that free month.
I'll try and install the 622 myself tonight. 
They also managed to get the programming package I ordered wrong when they rebuilt my order last night as well.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Check your account online when the programming appears in Recent Activity. If you see HD Silver (whatever package) covering the period from now through your 3/30 install date, chances are your "free month" won't even cover what you get charged while you CAN'T get the programming.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, I placed another call to Dish to make sure they will activate my 622 if I install it myself. (Didn't want to cancel ny SBC dish account until I knew for sure). The supervisor I talked to (at this point I ask for a supervisor right off the bat), says, "Sure, but we will have to complete your work order to do so". I have no problem with that, until he tells me that they won't be able to send me a standard reciever for my third bedroom if the order is completed. (This would be still even more additional expense for me). In the meantime, he asks if he can make some calls and get back to me. 
While I'm at lunch, I get a call from the guy (Lyle). He tells me that my original install date of 2/28 has been reinstated. Amazing how this guy could accomplish something no other Dish employee seemed capable of. 
I picked up an HDMI cable at lunch, so now the only thing holding me back is losing the standard reciever if I install it myself. (Which is reall stupid, since they will be replacing the reciever that is already there with an identical one, just because it's a new (Dish) account as opposed to an SBC Dish account.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you know, these csr issues are just hilarious, in a sad way though. But I don't think this is as much a lack of training thing as it is a lack of common sense and functional intellect thing. Seriously, how dumb do you have to be to get these simple orders this messed up so badly? And how come it's so easy if you get an intelligent person on the phone? it's not rocket science after all (well except for getting the sats up in the air haha) 

but it's like what happens at McDonald's or such places now. In the old days, the person could count your change, whizzed thru the cash register, and only have numbers to ring up. But now with all these gadgets and "pictures" of the food on a button et al, the people at these types of places can't figure out half of anything  And God forbid they not have that automatic change device and have to figure it out on their own ! doh! we need to put our kids learn more and get them away from the TV more. yet here we are buying more TV stuff. DOH!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/2005-03-10-mcd_x.htm
The world's largest fast-food chain said Thursday that it is looking into using remote call centers to take customer orders in an effort to improve service at its drive-thrus.

Is that converting McDonalds to the DISH CSR setup because it works "so much better"?


----------

